# One year ago today...



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Our sweet Tillie was born!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Tillie!!!

When I first learned of the pups up in Oregon, a 10 hour drive away from our home, I knew in my GUT that this was OUR dog. By some miracle, my husband said YES and 2 days later we were on the longest road trip we had ever taken with the kids. Just to MEET the 2 Havanese the breeder had.
The second we met Tillie she wiggled in between the kids and we knew. No doubts in our hearts. Tillie had chosen us. And to think the breeder described her as SHY!? LOL she was just waiting for us. She was 14 weeks when we brought her home.
She slept through the night right away and potty trained in less than a MONTH! :whoo:
She is a part of our family. Our 3rd child. We survived the puppy months and couldn't be more proud of our baby girl!
Thank you all for being here every step of the way with advice, encouragment and laughs!!

big hugs and licks from the birthday girl!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

*PRESENTS!!*

and here are some pics from today!

Tillie Celebrating with some presents wrapped in TISSUE PAPER!! :biggrin1:

The kids each picked out the silly faces squeaky balls and she got some new SALMON treats AND a bully stick!! She has not left her bully stick in nearly 2 HOURS! LOL it's been awhile since she had one!

Anywho, thanks for sharing as we celebrate our sweet Tillie-kins!!
We are for a big walk somewhere this afternoon.. we just haven't figured out WHERE yet. LOL


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet Tillie


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy, happy Birthday, Sweet Tillie! Tammy, you have a darling family - both human and fur!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

What a party with all the paper !!! You deserve it, Tillie. Have a very happy birthday.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, sweet girl! She does seem to be a perfect fit for your family! Enjoy that bully stick!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Tillie... You sweet little girl!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Tillie!!! We got Lizzie a year ago June 10th. What a great year it has been.

Oh, I just noticed Tillie got those squeaker toys that the Malts have!!! Let us know how she likes them.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
Tillie's having a great day being treated like the princess she is! Although she is a bit tuckered out and ready for a NAP! :thumb:
Yes, she did get the squeakers like the Malts have!! LOL That's where I got the idea from! So far she has only played with the squeakers for a few minutes, once the bully stick came on the scene she hasn't been able to think of anything else! LOL 
awwww, Lynne, our babies are close in age and they look like they are SISTERS!  We didn't bring Tillie home till September 26th, so technically we get to have another party then, right??


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Happy birthday sweetie pie...you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tillie, and many more. :whoo:


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Happy birthday Tillie!! Love the pictures she looks so happy arty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy birthday Tillie.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy birthday sweetie Pie...you look like you are having a ball!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tillie. Another party for adoption day, what a nice puppy mom you have.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TILLIE!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, thanks for all the well wishes and birthday balloons!!! 
we had a fantastic day of celebrating, her bully stick is GONE and she is passed out on the floor! LOL PARTY ANIMAL!!

What a sweet little gift she is to our family. So thankful we found her and she chose US to be her family! I can't even remember what life was like before her ... must have been pretty boring... LOL
thanks for celebrating with us today!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday sweet Tillie


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

Happy belated birthday Tillie. arty: Looks like you were having a great time.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Happy birthday, precious Tillie. 

I just love those soulful eyes <3


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

oh wow happy birthday Tillie! You are SO sweet!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday, Tille!! Looks like a great day was had by all.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh dear,don't know how I missed this yesterday,so here goes HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY DEAR TILLIE!!arty::cheer2:arty::cheer2:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you so much for the sweet birthday wishes!!!


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy(late) birthday to Tillie!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Tillie has the GOOD life!! Happy birthday Tillie


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tillie. She doesn't look real in those puppy pics!

We love Tillie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this. Happy birthday beautiful girl!


----------

